# portable garage layout



## stclair carl (Dec 1, 2014)

over labor day weekend set up portable layout in my garage have had a lot of nice comments by neighbors and people passing down alley that stop and take pictures. Great hobby to be involved in.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"bump" - yes please!

Greg - 690


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

...bumpity-bumpity, bump bump...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Only waited 2 hours to bump it? We _are _impatient aren't we? 

Greg - 689


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Bop Bop, Shoobop shoobop Bayeaby..

Thinking about building a similar small portable, so would love to see some pix..


----------



## Mikie (Nov 7, 2013)

A *** Boppa Loo Bop a *** Bam Boom!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a portable layout that would work fie in the garage. It was in one of the earlier "Steam in the Gardens" magazines. It starts as an 11foot diameter circle and the four foot section added for extra length and such.

This is a better video. Being edited by youtube May take a little while to complete.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

How about "Building a layout in a portable garage", rather than a "Portable layout in a permanent garage" ?...or "Use a portable garage, for housing a portable layout" ?
Fred Mills


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

stclair carl said:


> over labor day weekend set up portable layout in my garage have had a lot of nice comments by neighbors and people passing down alley that stop and take pictures. Great hobby to be involved in.


Dude, you pop in, tease us and disappear....

Greg - 644


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

> This is a portable layout that would work fie in the garage. It was in one of the earlier "Steam in the Gardens" magazines. It starts as an 11foot diameter circle and the four foot section added for extra length and such.


Art, since "St. Clair" hasn't returned, I feel free to "hijack" this thread to ask about your portable layout. It's based on the SitG article that used several pieces of 4X8 plywood, right? I'm wondering what paint or coating you covered the plywood with? I'm thinking of mimicking this approach, but shouldn't the plywood be painted with something that is at least flame resistant, if not fireproof?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary
Sorry for the latereply.
I have just painted with regular paint. I keep it in garage.
Yes it was based on the SITG article. I had some one cut the plywood for me for the curved section. Was banded from use of table saw. Came cose to cutting off two fingers.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Art. Have you ever felt constrained by that 11-foot diameter, or does it give you enough running room for most of your engines?

sign me,

-Still Thinkin' About It-


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have only used it two times. I ran the Shat and the Argyle 4-4-0.
I believe I would not try to run my larger stuff. The SRRL coal fired and butunae fire would work okay.
I dodnt know why I built it to begin with. Just something else I will have to part with the older i get.


----------

